# mac lent



## b2o (3 Février 2013)

bonjour
jai recuperer un vieux mac portable- alors je sais pas exactement  quel est le modele
mais quand je clic sur a propos de ce mac il me dit ceci

MAC OS X
version 10.4.11

processeur 900Mhz power pc G3
memoire 640mo SDRAM
disque de demarrage os X


je tourne sur pc habituellement ( non ne me lapidez pas 
et suis pas trop famillier avec la bestiole!

le mac est lent ..terriblement lent..surtout sur internet bon je suis en wifi mais quand meme !
mes disques durs ne sont pas pleins
ya rien d'installé dessus 
alors 512 de ram ok cest la lose mais normalement on peut kan meme surfe sur le net trankil normalement je pense

que se passe t'il?
quelles sont les choses que je peux tester pour verifier si tout va bien pour lordi?
puis je le remettre a zero ? si oui comment ?
un truc aussi que je capte pas cest que jai limpression que jai mac 0S 9 aussi dinstallé car sur le bureau jai deux logos (disque dur) mac os X et mac os 9
demandez moi dautres trucs et je mexecuterai !

merci de votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Février 2013)

Je pense que la lenteur vient surtout de l'âge de la bestiole. Le processeur doit tourner à fond.

Pour vérifier. Dans Applications/utilitaires lance le moniteur d'activité.

Possible que tu ai un double boot sur cette machine ... pour vérifier redémarre en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée... tu devrais alors pouvoir choisir de démarrer sur l'un ou l'autre des deux système


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2013)

C'est un iBook qui a 10 ans d'age !
Il est presqu'au taquet question Ram puisque c'est 640Mo max.

C'est toujours un très bon ordi, sauf pour tout ce qui concerne l'internet moderne (Flash en particulier. Mais c'est nickel pour les forums par ex). Cela dit, essaie d'utiliser un portable de 2003 autre que ceux d'Apple sur l'Internet !  

Pis si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire, tu peux me le donner 
Il remplacera mon 500


----------



## esv^^ (6 Février 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Pis si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire, tu peux me le donner



Toujours là au bon moment!


----------



## AubinB (4 Avril 2013)

Un bon formatage fait du bien dans la plupart des cas.


----------



## L0rent (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

J'avais un ibookG4 un peu lent aussi, je l'ai reformaté et ajouté de la RAM, et la difference s'est ressentie. Mais j'ai du quand même changé au bout d'un moment.


----------

